# Calling Coffeechap



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Did you receive my PM?

cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

lol not sure he reads them.. I PM'd about a mazzer adjustment lever months ago.

Chap... where are you at







sell me your wares!


----------

